# Itunes & External hard drive use for both Mac & PC?



## jgi2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

So I have a Sony Vaio laptop and have an itunes library of 3000+ songs running off of my external hard drive. It is a 1TB WD My Book Essential. I just recently got a Macbook Pro and want to use the same itunes library that's running off the hard drive. My question is, can I use the hard drive for both Mac and PC? And if thats possible, what are the steps for me to correctly transfer the songs off my hard drive to my Mac's itunes? And I don't think its just the easy click-and-drag. Thank you in advance!

P.S. My Macbook's running under OS X 10.6.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I have not done this myself but this might help: http://www.ehow.com/how_6923679_share-different-accounts-same-machine.html


----------

